# new iPod's won't work with most video-out accessories



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

Doing some reading on other boards tonight and it sounds like the new set of iPods introduced this week (iPod Classic, new iPod Video Nano and iPod Touch) will now require "special" video docks/cables that contain some special Apple security chip to enable/allow TV-out.
I'm more than bummed that I spent a fair bit of last weekend installing the DICE Video iPod cradle and running a cable & connectors to the back of the center console to hook up to an LCD panel for the kids.... I don't have a Video iPod at the moment, but was prepping for a Christmas purchase and I sure don't want to but an old one with these great new ones out - but I may not have a choice....








I've got an support query into DICE to see the status of their cradle - will update this when I hear more....


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: new iPod's won't work with most video-out accessories (reef150)*

remember though that the new video nano and touch are using flash memory... meaning the max they fit into them is like 16gb... if you're using this cradle to play video for the kids during trips and have music, you may just want to get a standard video ipod with 30gb or more...


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: new iPod's won't work with most video-out accessories (rider1deep)*

Yeah - of course, I hate to buy an "old" video iPod when you can get so much more space for not much more... then again - that's the technology game, huh.....


----------

